

Dealing with corruption - corruption

We have recently been approached by a huge client in India which looks really promising. One of our distributors has told us his experience in India is that all dealings are done with backhanders and it's all corrupt. Does anyone have any experience with India? Is this the norm or the exception? I wouldn't feel comfortable doing business this way even if it was the norm.<p>Maybe I am just naive, but I refuse to believe it's this way everywhere. Any relevant experiences would be appreciated.
======
chaosprophet
The most accurate answer would probably be 'depends'. If this huge client of
yours is in anyway even remotely related to the government, then there is an
extremely high possibility of having to deal with corruption.

OTOH, there are a lot of companies that meticulously try to keep their hands
clean in all dealings. So, the best thing to do would be to inquire around
about your particular client.

Disclosure: I'm Indian and have lived in India for a majority of my life.

~~~
corruption
Thank you will do that.

